# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Fjalë dhe shprehje arbërore ,që mungojne në shqipen e sotme

## Qerim

Po e filloj une.

kurmi-trupi
ledhi-gardh mbrojtes
gjella-jeta

----------


## Tannhauser

> kurmi-trupi


Fjala *kurmi* eshte fjala greke kormos qe do te thote trup, trung etj. Eshte huazim nga greqishtja.

----------


## Qerim

Edhe nje shembull tjeter i huazimit te greqishtes nga shqipja.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Edhe nje shembull tjeter i huazimit te greqishtes nga shqipja.


Jo nuk kuptove mire, e kunderta eshte ne fuqi.

----------


## Qerim

Tannhauser te lutem, mos ma prish temen dhe mos kembengul si mushka.*Kurmi* eshte nje fjale 100% shqip.Vjen nga fjala *ku-ndermoj*, sepse edhe trupi njeriut mban ere.Nga kjo fjale rrjedh edhe *kerme*, pra nje trup qe mban ere te qelbur.Ne shqip kemi edhe *hu-nde*.

nani-tani

----------


## ALBA

> Fjala *kurmi* eshte fjala greke kormos qe do te thote trup, trung etj. Eshte huazim nga greqishtja.


 Kurme eshte fjale arberore dhe kjo fjale eshte shpesh e perdorur ne shume kenge te vjetra arberore , dhe sidomos ne rapsodit e vjetra te kreshnikeve Mujit dhe halilit .
 Ja po ju shkuaj dhe une ca fjale qe sot perdoren shume ralle ose nuk perdoren fare ne gjuhen shqipe .


Imshte-a -pyll ose korie me lisa te rinj 

I munget - memec, pa ze , pa goje 

Bumurime - a bubullime 

Delmatori - bari dhensh 

Atkine -a-  pele shale

----------


## Qerim

E Premte, 24 Mars 2006


*ARBERISHTJA, KONOTACIONI I EMBEL I SHQIPES QE MBERRIN NGA SHEKUJT.*

Me te drejte, profesori Eqerem Cabej do te thoshte se nje shqiptar i Shqiperise duke degjuar nje arberesh te San Marzanos, do te kishte pershtypjen qe nje italiani te sotem i le degjimi i gjuhes italiane te kohes se Dantes. 

Eglantina Nasi 
... Shqipja, nuk me eshte dukur asnjehere aq e embel sa ato dite. Kur gjendesha mes san marzanezeve, njerezve te mire te qytetit kryesor me shqiptare te vjeter ne Puglia te Italise, San Marzano. 
Dhe kjo jo sepse arberishtja e vjeter e folur prej tyre, ishte aq e rende sa shqipja e sotme te me dukej shume here me e mire. Perkundrazi. Ngjasimi mjaft i madh mes dy gjuheve dhe konotacioni i embel qe rridhte nga shqiptimi i fjaleve te vjetra te shqipes arkaike, me bente ta ndieja me te afert gjuhen time ne ate toke te huaj. 

Kjo ndjesi e embel m’u be e afert edhe keto dite, pasi mbarova se lexuari librin e akademikut te njohur me origjine shqiptare Carmine Padova. Nje studim i shkelqyer mbi traditat dhe te folmen arbereshe qe ruhet me fanatizem edhe sot e kesaj dite ne trevat e Puglias e sidomos ne qytetin San Marzano. 

I lindur ne San Marzano, dr. Padova njihet edhe per bashkepunimin e tij me Akademine e Shkencave te Shqiperise dhe me profesore te tille te njohur si Gjovalin Gruda, Aleks Buda, Eqerem Cabej etj, me kerkime mbi origjinen e gjuhes arkaike te San Marzanos, folklorit dhe traditave te ruajtura popullore. Permes librit te tij, nje shqiptar apo edhe nje arberesh, mund te kuptoje deri ne detaje cfare i bashkon dhe i ndan dy gjuhet qe sot per sot flasin keto komunitete. Te cilet megjithese me te njejtin gjak nder deje, jetojne prej shekujsh te ndare. Askush me mire se studiuesi Padova, nuk na jep nje pamje kaq te arte te fonetikes, leksikut dhe tipareve te tjera te gjuhes se sotme arbereshe. 

Duke shfletuar nje nga nje faqet e ketij libri mjaft interesant, mua me shfaqeshin nje nga nje gjithe fytyrat e san marzanezeve qe une kisha mundur te takoja disa muaj me pare duke me pershendetur ne shqip “Miresevjen ne katundi jon’. Si t’therrasin ti?”. Pa harruar te urtin dr. Biaggio Monopoli, kete fanatik te traditave dhe te folmes shqipe ne zemer te Italise se Jugut. I cili vazhdon edhe tani pas viteve te tetedhjeta te tij te shkruaje ne gjuhen arberishte poezi dhe te botoje libra mbi traditat e zones se tij. Mbi keto vatra shqipfolese, te cilat e ruajne edhe sot e kesaj dite, duke mos qene ne kontakt me qytete italian folese nje gjuhe arkaike. 

Dihet se ajo eshte e njejte me gjuhen shqipe, por ne nje stad me te ngadalshem evolucioni dhe e ruajtur me nje fanatizem te madh. Me te drejte, profesori Eqerem Cabej do te thoshte se nje shqiptar i Shqiperise duke degjuar nje arberesh te San Marzanos, do te kishte pershtypjen qe nje italiani te sotem i le degjimi i gjuhes italiane te kohes se Dantes ... 

Cfare eshte gjuha arereshe ne vetvete? 
“Arberesh” eshte gjuha qe flitet kryesisht nga shqiptaret e Italise, te cilet u vendosen ne shekullin XV XVI ne brigjet e Italise. Eshte arritur ne perfundimin se arberishtja, eshte me teper nje variant i dialektit tosk, i cili flitet ne jugun e Shqiperise. Por ka brenda saj edhe shume elemente te gegerishtes, dialektit te veriut. Arberishtja (mashkullore shumes), ka 6 zanore: a,e,e,o,i,u. Ne ndryshim me shqipen e sotme, arberishtes i mungon zanorja “y”, e cila zevendesohet me “i”. Ne fjalor, vihen re mungesa fjalesh po te krahasohen me shqipen per shkak se shume fjale jane zevendesuar me fjale nga italishtja gjate ketyre 5 6 shekujve. 

Ndryshime mes tokserishtes dhe arberishtes ekzistojne ne morfologji, fonetike dhe sintakse. Nderkaq, gjuha arbereshe eshte gjuha qe flitet nga shqiptaret e hershem, ndersa gjuha shqipe, eshte ajo qe flitet sot zyrtarisht ne territorin e Republikes se Shqiperise. Italo shqiptaret ne territorin italian, arrijne te mabje edhe ne ditet e sotme nje gjuhe te pasur arbereshe, e cila eshte trasheguar tek ata sot nga te paret e tyre permes gjuhes se folur. 

Ne San Marzano, eshte arritur qe te ruhet gjuha arkaike e te pareve arbereshe te cilet nga Arberia, pas vdekjes se Skenderbeut, u vendosen ne zonen e Pulias ne Itali. 

Mbiemrat hipotetike me origjine shqiptare 
Ka nje sere hipotezash per nje interpretim te mbiemrave ne San Marzano, te cilet jane me nje origjine te sigurt shqiptare. Behet fjale per mbiemra te tille qe u referohen zonave te vecanta ekzistuese edhe sot ne Shqiperi si Borshi (Sarande) etj. Por edhe mbiemra familjesh te tera shqiptare te cilat vinin nga fjale te jetes dhe perdorimit te perditshem si emra kafshesh, veshjesh etj. 
Mbiemri Termi arberisht Termi shqip 
Bisci bje bie shi 
Borsci bore bie bore 
Bucci bune buze 
Caloj kal kale 
Capuzzimadi Kepuce i madh kepuce e madhe 
D’Anisi ka nisi tani 
De Padola pa dua dua 
Friolo fry fryj 
Gravile gra grua 
Junco zunkth zunkth 
Juvara jue juve, i juaji 
Lefanto lefant elefant 
Lopez lope lope 
Papari pa pa 
Pedarra pa dera pa dere 
Preite prite pres 
Tatasi tata ate 
Vampo vape vape, nxehte 


Ruajtje gramatikore 
Sipas studiuesit te talentuar te temave mbi ruajtjen e traditave dhe gjuhes shqipe Carmine Padova, arberishtja qe flitet sot per sot ne San Marzano i perngjan asaj te dialiektit toske dhe jo atij geg. Ai eshte i ndryshem per disa karakteristika si: 
Zanorja “a” e gegerishtes, u zevendesua me”e” 

Geg Tosk San Marzano 
Asht esht isht 
Bahet behet behet 
Kange kenge kende 
Dhamb dhem dhemb 

E ardhmja ne gegerisht formohet me “kam” + pjesore, ndersa ne toskerisht me “do te” + te tashmen e foljes. Ndersa ne gjuhen e San Marzanos, pra ne arberishten e vjeter, e ardhmja formohet nga “kat” + pjesore. 

Pershembull 
geg tosk San Marzano 
kam me shkue do te shkoj kat shkonji kam te shkonji 

Lidhorja e arberishtes se San Marzanos, eshte e njejte me ate te shqipes se sotme toske. Formohet nga “te” + te tashmen. Ndersa ne gegerishte formohet me “me” + foljen. 

Ja disa ndryshime te tipit fonetik 
Zanorja “y” e perdorur ne gegerisht, kthehet ne toskerisht ne “i”. Kjo vlen te thuhet edhe per rastin e gjuhes se vjeter arbereshe qe perdoret sot e kesaj dite edhe ne San Marzano, pra nuk ka zanore “y”, por perdoret zanorja “i”. 

geg tosk San Marzano 
sy si si 

Diftongu “ue” ne gegerisht kthehet ne “ue” ne shqipen toke dhe ate te San Marzanos. 

geg tosk San Marzano 
grue gru grua 

“c” shqiptohet si “z” ne fjalet italiane (cili zili) 

“c” eshte e shurdhet si “ciliexhe” qershi ne italisht. 

“dh” eshte si “dh” ne anglisht (dhamb) 

“h” eshte gjithmone hundore 

“k” ka nje tingull grykor 

“z” ka nje tingellim te embel 

Ne nivelin e ruajtjes se gjuhes, ka ndikuar analfabetizmi 
Sipas studiuesit Padova, studiuesi i cili per here te pare deshiron te ekzaminoje gjuhen e folur te italo shqiptareve te San Marzanos, ka per te pesuar nje zhgenjim. Ai do dalloje menjehere se kjo gjuhe eshte e vecante nga komuniteti italisht foles. Kete impresion do ta kete ai studiues i cili njeh mire dialektet puliese dhe salentine te zones. Pasi arbereshet e San Marzanos, sado qe jane perpjekur te ruajne gjuhen shqipe, kane asimiluar ne menyre te plote ritmin, ngjyren dhe format e ketyre dialekteve. 

Nje nga veshtiresite e tjera te mbijeteses se gjuhes ne kete rajon, pervec ndikimit roman dhe migracionit apo mjeteve te paketa te informacionit, ka qene edhe faktori me i rendesishem “analfabetizmi”. Mes personave me te moshuar ne vend, perqindja e analfabeteve ishte e frikshme, ne masen 90 perqind. Si rrjedhoje, perdoreshin vetem fjalet e perdorimit te perditshem dhe dialoget mes tyre ishin shume te varfer, duke privuar e kete menyre ate erudit, ku te mund te perdoreshin fjale te medha apo shkencore. 

Dhe megjithate, gjuha shqipe ne San Marzano arriti te mbijetoje permes nje sistemi te foluri, tradicioni verbal, eshte rrjedhim se ai pasuroi qytetarin e San Marzanos me terma italiane, absolutisht te panjohur per te ne gjuhen shqipe. Dhe pikerisht sepse ai ishte mesuar me te foluren e tij shqipe, me idiomat perkatese, do qe keto terma italiane t’i shqiperizoje, permes shqipes se tij te varfer. Keshtu mund te shpjegohen shkembimet e realizuara mes gjuhes shqipe te San Marzanos dhe asaj italiane, tregon edhe minimumin e ndikimit te romanishtes mbi shqipen. 

Gjuhe kjo ne San Marzano, e cila edhe pas 5 shekujsh na vjen me nje interes te ri. Ka qene pikerisht viti 1972 ku ne dy klasat e shkolles fillore te San Marzanos, filloi te zbulohej bukuria e gjuhes shqipe dhe mbi te gjitha avantazhi i madh qe kane nxenesit te cilet flasin shqipen, per te mesuar edhe me mire gjuhen italiane. 

Mund te pranohet ne fund te studimeve dhe kerkimeve te kryera, se vetem nje perqindje shume e vogel, rreth 26.4 perqind e leksikut roman, ka penetruar ne gjuhen shqipe te San Marzanos. 

Per pjesen me te madhe te rasteve flitet per folje jo te njohura ne gjuhen italiane duke i transformuar prapashtesat “are” “ere” “ire” ne “oj”, me nje theks me prane shqipes sesa italishtes. Dhe meqe niveli i atyre qe flasin shqip eshte shume i larte, rreth 72 perqind, eshte me se e kuptueshme qe ne shkollat fillore dhe ato te mesme te kete edhe studoi te mesimit te gjuhes shqipe. 

Per nje analize te leksikut te gjuhes shqipe ne San Marzano jane marre per studim 6 grupe fjalesh. Duhet thene se shumica e tyre e kane humbur formen antike shqiptare, duke pranuar formen leksikore romane, fale nje infiltrimi me te ngaterrueshem leksikor. 
Foljet e kthyera ne romane 
Foljet me nje influence te sigurte romane, te cilat i perkasin si zgjedhimit te pare, te dyte, edhe atij te trete italian, marrin ne veten e pare te se tashmes mbaresen “oj”, dhe ndjekin te gjitha trajtat e zgjedhimit te shqipes. 
Pra, vetem rrenja e foljes eshte italiane, mbaresat me pas jane shqipe. Pershembull: “affacciare” nfaccoj, “imbrattare” mbrattoj, “incontrate” nkundroj /nkountroj, “stringere” stringoj, “colpire” kurpoj, “preferire” preferoj. Por shume shpesh, pervec formes romane te foljes, shume te rinj njohin edhe formen shqipe, por qe nuk e mesojne dot per shkak te ushtrimeve me te pakta ne gjuhen shqipe. 

Emrat e diteve dhe festat 
Ne studimin interesant te studiuesit Padova, jepen edhe emra te njohur dhe te perdorur nga pjesa me e madhe e san marzanezeve vetem ne leksikun italian te diteve te javes apo edhe te festave. Por qe gjithsesi jane te shqiptuara me nje fonetike te italianizuar ne formen me arkaike. Pershembull: “lunedia”, “martredia”, “mjerkuledia”, “suvetia”, “vjendredia”, “sbutu”. “La domenica”, perkundrazi, eshte term shqiptar “Te diele”. 

Edhe emrat e muajve jane te italianizuar, por te shqiptuar me nje theks me shume shqiptar sesa roman. “gennaio” sennari, “febbraio” frebbari, “marzo” marzu etj. Menyrat karakteristike per datat festive jane te njohura nga me te vjetrit me emrat e festiviteteve me te njohura te muajit si pershembull: “Marzo” “Shen Ceseppi” per festen e madhe te 19 marsit. “Agosto” Shen Meria per festen e madhe teFerragostos. “Novembre” (i morti) nde te dekure, dicembre natale. Edhe per festimet e tjara jane perdorur gjithe uzancat romane si befania, paska etj. 

Emrat e kafsheve 
Te gjitha emrat e kafsheve njohin formen italiane dhe ate shqiptare, gjate diskutimit ne gjuhen shqipe zgjedhin gjithmone fjalen shqipe per emrin e kafshes. 
* Cavallo Te gjithe njohin formen shqiptare “kali” , por perdorin edhe termin roman “kavaddu”. 
* Gallo Te vjetrit e San Marzanos njohin formen e vjeter te “gel” por edhe ate roman “jaddu”. 
* Vacca Te gjithe e njohin emrin shqiptar te kesaj, l’opa, por iu pelqen te perdorin termin roman perkedheles “vaccinna”. 
* Volpe shqiptaret perdorin termin shqip “therpera”. Por perdorin edhe termin roman “vorpe”. Emra te tjere kafshesh qe perdoren jane edhe “gato”, “pulce” dhe “mulo” jane gjithmone te perdorura ne termat shqipe macca, pleste, musk. 

Terminologjia qe perdoret per shtepine, semundjet etj 
Per te gjitha keto, tashme perdoren termat romane, megjithese dikur ne familjet e vjetra, jane perdorur termat e arberishtes se vjeter. 

Ndoshta nje deshire per t’u ndare njehere e mire me te kaluaren shfaqet kur per fjalen “pirun”, nuk perdoret me fjala e vjeter arberishte “*grok*”. Per fjalen “dhome” perdorin fjalen “kambr”, per “kuzhina” perdorin fjalen “kucina”, per “shtrat” ende perdoret fjala “strat”, per tryezen e ngrenies “tryes bank”. Persa u perket pjeseve te trupit, ende perdoren termat e vjeter shqiptare si “zemra” “zembra”, “balli” “balla”, “goja” “ggrikka” etj. Per pjesezen mohuese “jo” ose “nuk”, ne San Marzano, perdoret fjala “*neng*” ose “mos”. Nderkaq, pjeseza mohuese para fjaleve, nuk eshte aspak e njohur. 

Disa nga titujt dhe fjalet e kengeve dhe poezive te vjetra 
Ne kenget dhe vargjet e poezive te vjetra arbereshe, ende ruhen fjale te te folmes se vjeter, te cilat kendohen me endje edhe ne ditet e sotme ne Pulian e Italise. Keshtu, ne keto kenge gjejme shprehje apo fjale te tilla te njohura si “Kur fjinja jasht” Kur flija jashte ne fshat; “The pese gljshta” Pese gishtat e dores; “The pese vellazen” Pese vellezerit; “Toneka e verdhet” Fustani i verdhe; “Ce ndare sy ce ke” Sa sy te bukur qe ke; “Kush maman ka bjerr” Ai qe mamane e ka humbur etj. 

Katundy Katundi 
Rither nalt nji mal Ulur lart ne mal 
je katundy im, je ti vendi im, 
cedogja isht nde zemra Ajo qe eshte ne zemer 
u shihet nde faqe. Te shihet edhe ne fytyre. 
Kur jes e fjinje Edhe kur jam duke fjetur, 
medua katundi im, une mendoj per vendin tim 
cdogja se kaq gjinde dhe per cdo gje qe njerezit 
shek mbrenda shohin brenda 
su syt te tonet. tek syte tane. 
Katundi! Atdheu! 
Eshte nji pune, Eshte dicka, 
pare me zemra! qe shihet me zemer! 

Arberishtja, tani ne Itali mesohet dhe ne shkolla 
Qe prej dy vitesh ne Itali, gjuha arbereshe eshte zyrtarisht nje gjuhe e dyte qe mund te mesohet nga nxenesit e interesuar. Ka qene ministria e te Mirave Kulturore e cila e pati miratuar projektin per rikthimin e gjuhes se vjeter shqiptare ne programet mesimore dhe ne administraten publike. 

Nje nga zonat qe ishte e interesuar per aplikimin e ketij projekti, ishte ajo e Kietit. Kjo ka qene ne fakt, deshira e shume banoreve te Kietit, mbi te gjitha e me te vjeterve, ruajtes te kujdesshem te kultures, tradites dhe te nje idiome lokale, e cila rrezikon te zhduket. Projekti “Arberesh”, synon ne vetvete, ruajtjen, njohjen dhe promovimin e kultures italo shqiptare. 

Dhe keshtu, u ndezen serish shpresat qe gjuha e Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut mund te rihynte serish, ashtu sic ishte me pare. Nderkaq, ne qytetin e San Marzanos dhe ndonje tjeter, gjuha arbereshe mesohej nga nxenesit ne shkollat fillore. 

San Marzano, qyteza qe u krijua nga nje feud shqiptar 
San Marzano, eshte nje qytet i populluar nga shqiptaret ne vitin 1530, vendosur mes provinces se Brindisit dhe asaj te Tarantos. Pas vdekjes se Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut ne vitin 1468, Demetrio Capuzzimati, kapiten i njohur i tij qe ishte ndeshur ne betejen e Krujes, u stabilizua ne Taranto e duke ditur se ishte ne shitje feudi i San Marzanos, atehere e merr per 700 dukate nga kardinali Popmeu Colonna ne korrik 1530. 

Edhe feudet Rizzi dhe Riezi u njohen, duke krijuar keshtu nje territor te dominuar nga feudet ne San Marzano. Kapiteni Demterio Capuzzimati, i gezuar qe mundi te gjente strehe per bashkepatriotet e tij, thirri ne territorin e San Marzanos, nje numer te madh familjesh shqiptare te cilat u vendosen aty per nje periudhe 10 vjecare. Te gjitha keto familje arriten te marrin nga nje cope toke per te jetuar. 

Duke u detyruar qe me pas te mbrohen duke ngritur mure te larte dhe te forte. Ne vitin 1639, feudi i San Marzanos iu shit Francesco Lopezit, i cili kishte per grua Elena Kastriotin, pati edhe zoterues te tjere si Giorgio Castriota dhe Giovanna Castriota Skenderbeu deri ne 1744. Me pas, ajo qe mbeti nga feudi i San Marzanos, u udhehoq nga Giovanni Casalini dhe Donna Eanda, te cileve iu takon merita e restaurimit te Pallatit Marchesale, qendra e pare e shqiptareve kjo ne San Marzano. 

Ne kete qytet, ka edhe nje muze te posacem etnografik, i cili ruan edhe sot e kesaj dite sende dhe momente te krijuara enkas te familjes se hershme arbereshe. Kjo sepse, sipas drejtueses se tij Vincenza Mussardo Talo, nje muze eshte kujtimi i respektueshem dhe mbi te gjitha i adhurueshem i punes se perditshme te te pareve tane. Sepse nje muze eshte histori.

----------


## Qerim

Ja edhe fjale te tjera nga fjalori arberisht.Ndoshta disa prej tyre mund te kene origjine te huaj. _e`-si ne "embel"_  dhe _c`-si ne "cekan"_.Ketu jane disa fjale nga shkronja *L* e fjalorit.


_lahe=qafe=shir
lamaksia=lodhesia
lamaksenj=lodhenj
lahona=lindje=femer me barre
lavome`=plage`=lakose`
latyre=leng qe mbetet nga gjella,qe ju jepet kafsheve shtepiake
lefe=luaneshe
lec`it-enj=puplikoj,shpall,lexoj,predikoj
leq-i-=vend i fshehte,i larget :fole
lesme`=i lehte,i shkathet
lesonj=lehtesoj(nje barre),ngushelloj
leshker=rruspat e peshkut
levronj=liroj,shpetoj,ngushelloj,lehtesoj
le`mash=masaker,dem,shkatarrim
le`mish=cope-cope
limondia=ambnia=pushim=prehje
lip-i`=mbajtje zi=dhimbje,fatkeqsi
lipisi-a=meshira=pe`rdellim-i
lajm=le`pushe=nduhte
litic`ia=semundje
litikonj=deshiroj shume,kerkoj
livanisenj=hjimatisenj=adhuroj shume,nderoj
livan=nderim
lon-i=flamuri
lor-i=roja_

----------


## tani_26

> Fjala *kurmi* eshte fjala greke kormos qe do te thote trup, trung etj. Eshte huazim nga greqishtja.


Gabohesh tannhauser, fjala kurmi-kormi ndoshta eshte arberore sepse fjala trup ne greqishten letrare eshte,* trup - σώμα*. Fjala *kormi* perdoret me teper ne greqishten dialektore.

----------


## OO7

Ne Greqishten e lashte nuk njihet fjala Kormi, eshte fakt sepse as ne fshatrat e himares qe flasin greqishten e vjeter nuk e perdorin kte fjale të cilet trupit i thone *Kfar*

----------


## D@mian

> Ne Greqishten e lashte nuk njihet fjala Kormi, eshte fakt sepse as ne fshatrat e himares qe flasin greqishten e vjeter nuk e perdorin kte fjale të cilet trupit i thone *Kfar*


Nuk eshte "greqishte e vjeter", eshte nje shtremberim i fjales greke "kufari", qe do te thote trup/kurm.

p.s.: me duket se "kormos" ekziston ne greqishten e lashte dhe do te thote "trung peme".

----------


## Qerim

Nga shkronja *DH*.

_dhaj=tamam keshtu
dhakonj=ujis
dhami=teresisht, ne rregull
dhate=gjurme
dheksem=tekem psh si me thekset, bej
i,e dheksem=i,e pershtatshem, i pelqyeshem
dhes=shtrat
dhesper=mbasdite
i,e dheste=i,e ndezur
dhester=brinje=rre`ze
dhez-enj=ndez-enj
dhezme-ja=flakerim
dhe`nd-enj=forcoj
i,e dhe`nde`t=i forte
dhe`ndonj=daltonj
dhifis-enj=bie te fiket=zalis-enj
i,e dhifisur=irene te fiket, fig. i mbaruar
dhiks=cuditerisht
dhiks-enj=eksitoj,zgjoj
dhilpe=rrudhe
dhimon=demon
dhivari=mireqenie,pasuri_


Nga shkronja *E*

_edhep=turp
i,e edhepe`m=i,e turpshem
edha=rroga
edhura=hijeshi,me cipe
i,e edhurm=me cipe=i,e pertuc`em
efsh=terror,veshtiresi
efte=ere e keqe=ve`rrome=nefe
ehje=teh=gre`th
i,e egje`ll=i,e agjeruar
egje`lla=agim
ehj-enj=mprehenj
ehthra=perballe, kunder, para
emt-i=xhaxha
epakuris-enj=degjoj,bindem,permbush
erge=shkere=djall
erzite=ndere=hir
erre=fuqi
i,e esull=i,e agjeruar
i,e esur=i,e uritur=i,e use`m=i,e ure`m
etk-u=dikush i fishkur,i dergjur
ezull=agim
i,e eut=i larte,i gjate_

----------


## Qerim

left-i =luan



Edhe fjale te tjera nga germa *DH*

_dhiris-ënj=perkujdesem
dhistihji-a=skacke=fatkeqësi
dhishkatë=inat
dhjafore-ja=sherr=perplasje
dhjavatë=kalim
dhokas-ënj=copetoj plisat
dhokar-i=tra`
dhoksë=lavdi
dhoqe=ulese prej guri=pizull
dhre-a=frikë
i,e dhremë=i frikshëmdhri-a =hardhi=vile
dhropkë=kalbesidhroqe-t=brumë shtëpie=strangula
dhrosi-a=ushqim
dhulli-a=skllavëri=dhulliri-a
dhullonj=zdrukthonj
i,e dhurëm=i drojtur,modest,i skuqur ne fytyrë_
Shkronja *ë*

_ëhem=yhem=ënjtem=ëjem
ëhj=po
ehojo=dyshim
ëhthet-ënj=pohoj=ëhthis-ënj
ënd-i=ëndje=prak=stand=pëtrak
ënd-a=dëshirë,kënaqësi=ëndësi
ëndëz-a=fidan=bubuqe
ëzë=këngë zogjsh=varg kënge_

Fjale nga shkronja *B*

_bab-i=babayun=çaça=çado=çarduf=çot=çinon=çunxhall=bëll  ab=dodarrun=dud=gosh=taragosh=taravac=maqot=mijush  =mup=mbërdhoçk=quk=quq=ngung=ndamet=nakar=çulletk=  nun=budalla=çot
baba-u=përbindësh
babalinë=shtupë=kanaruall
babar-ënj=hutohem,ngatarrohem
babil-i=sqepar
badun-i=trupmadh=barkmadh=badhor=bardhoc=bazurrjel
baj-i=oborr-i=hajth=val-i
bajareshë=bareshë
bajt-i=bajtë=baltë=cangë
bakar-i=zog pa pupla=kulut=mullac
bakoc=njeri i vogël  dhe qeros=zgarbocull
bakulljatë=e rrahur me shkop=shkopatë=mataçinë
bal-i=qen bariu
balastri-a=zhurmë, çrregulli-a
balq-i=ijë=ilë
ballnik=pararojë=prejveshtar
banerë=kurvë=batishë=bathishkë
banë=seli,banim
baratë=municion lufte
barbulë=rrëmujë,zhurmë=barruxhë
bardashjel=njeri me mentalitet fëminor
bardilë=rrëmore=trafakop
bashere=nje grua me forma dhe e fuqishme
bashtërdim=kërkim i detajuar
bashtinë=pronë=copë=polë
batallar=fjalëmadh=vatallar
bathaz-it=ajazëm=lumje=bofë
i,e bathil=i çrregullt
bauconj=lidh kafshët në një hu=mbauconj
i,e baxhan=trim, guximtar
bazall=qortim
baz-ë=qingj,dele e vogël=be-a
bazull=fron
bazhduni-a=mizerie=pisllëk
beuri-bebe-u=bebe=harkim
i,e beçë-që shkon keq
belec=belek=fushë beteje=lugath
ber-i=shigjetë=beronjë
berr-i=shtjerr=qingj
beza-beza=mbela-mbela=(mbaj nje obiekt) të ngritur me të dyja duart
i,e bëgatë=pasur=qosëm=bulbër=zgordhur,goznuk_

----------


## Qerim

_begatenj=qosenj,bulberonj=belqosenj=pullandisenj=z  vordhenj
bellirem=bullirem=pilkurem,=nuk munda me, vdiqa!
bemile=bir=femile
berlidhenj=zhyt,=ngjyej
berllok-u=sqire=shkelqese,zmerald
berrim=bertitje
bersi=e mbetura e rrushit
berrore-ja=shale=samar, stamar
beshmonj=bushmonj=fortesoj
i,e beshter=punetor ,i palodhur
beshter=bushter
beshtjer-i=pune, zanat=peshtjer-i
bim-i=derr pas 6 muajsh=bime-ja,bimot-i
bineshe=gune,grimbe,tereqe,llobe,rrobik,loznik
binosh=binjak,jemull
birq=tufe=sarua=munxjel=gomaradhe
birvishtem=me riardh ne shendet
birrake=berrake=lluce
bishkullac=pishkullac=i perdredhur,i rrumbullakosur
bishtejuall=genjeshtar
bjeg=u=hjidhi=vajtim,bjegerim
bjerrafat=pafane=i,e nemur
bjerre=humbur
bjukull=perbindesh
bobe=dicka e fryre, e dale jashte=bocke
ie, bockalith=qe shkelqen
bocka=qepe e eger, dicka e fryre :budalallek
bodoriqe=lloj kumblle e eger
bofe=bobe=shpulle
bokerridhe=1.djerre,hjerse,boterridhe,2.zbokth
bolbe=shushunje,shushengje
bonem=e shkuara ne te ngrohte e kafsheve
boqe=testikol e kafsheve=buhjele
bori=buje,xurne,bri
bors=zogu i boles=cucumize
borte-ja=borxh
borrisenj=pellet
botez-a=boxe,graste,rrogje=vazo
bovile=shtrese e arte=mojvile,brumbull,
bozhe-a=dru i prere ne pyll,=karthet,asher,gobace,krende
brace=55cm
bragarem=rrohisem=ngjirem
brahme=grahme=burgame,fore,zbrahme
brahenj=stimuloj=anangasenj
braill-i=xhelat
brange=mundesi,fuqi
brevarenj=brevjarenj=gjertonj,korrigjoj
bre-u=bredh
breck-u=gushe
bredhez-a=mare,drethe=luleshtrydhe pyelli
bregamill=esofag, trahea
breke-t=tirq=pantallona
brekelinda=breke
breros=me u be i paturpshem, i frikshembrethez=breth i bute, marez_

----------


## Qerim

_brimtë(i,e)=i fuqishem,i zjarrtë,i vrullshëm,=i mbrimur,i,e ngërlin
brinjë=rahj=hjimë=rrëzë=perpjetë
brinjëzë=brenjë(sh)
i,e brinjoll=i thikët,i përpjetë
i,e brishnik=brerosur=i përbindshëm
brogomë=mburrësi=brugomë,burgomë=zbrahmë=kreni
brufullonj=gëlon
brumbull=bovilë,mojvilë
brunx=branx=qipër=arënx
brymë=vesë=vrudhatë
bubaçel=zjarr festimi dhe gëzimi=fana=baballan
bubalishtë=kombustil i lehtë=fufë
bubanjes-ënj=kur fryhet dhe zbutet
bubareshë=bukureshë=karmaneshë=bukule=panikuçe=kak  dhonë
bufarënj=ngopet me lagësi
bufat-i=llaganë=bukëvalë
bufetë=tryezë
buflluis-ënj=derdh me zhurmë ujin poshtë
buhua=pluhur qe ngrihet nga toka
buhullar-ënj=permbys,derdh
bular=fisnik,bujar
bulareshë=fisnike,nikoqire=noiteshë
i,e bulbër=i pasur
bulk=bujk=qush=fortan=pelakan=bulqër
bullonjë=mullonjë
bumbëllë=zulë=thirrje
bunar-i=pus=çibje
bunar-ënj=lag,përmbys
buniq-i=fatmiresi,fat=trulë
burbulidhë-ja=gurgullimë e ujit
burdullakë=ngjyrë midis se bardhës dhe te kuqes
buri-a=bollëk
burkë=gropë
buromë=***
buth-i=kontrabas
burtonj=buthtonj=dëftonj
burxhetë=gajafë=kushall=xhep
burrar-ënj=me bërë të iki
burrik=shkurtabiq=zgarbocull
butiks-ënj=vërshon
butmar-ënj_


Nga shkronje* I*

_idhëz=cdo gjë që haet me bukë=idhost
idhja-akoma,të paktën
ingllën=hingëlimë
ipeshkëp=peshkop
irbar=djal=irrëbar=rrëbar=shkaravaj=mallafraq
i,e irëm=i zi,i errët=ohjistër
irënoj=ngryset,nxihet
irtirë=monostrofë=sqotë=rrebesh
isap-i=urdhër
isap-ënj
isë=izë=dritë
ishkë=1.njollë:2.pyll
izull-a=ujdhesë=ausujë=izujë=ishull
izull-onj=vetmoj_


Nga shkronja *J*

_jar-i=i dashur=dhëndër=jart-i
jatër=tjetër
jatrepsënj=mjekoj=mjegjisënj
jatreshia=mjeksi
jatria=bar=mjegji
jatrua=mjek
jatull-a=shigjetë
jaxhin-ë=banim
jec-ënj=ec-ënj
jeni-a=fis=gjindje=jini=ndinacë=skotë
jirë=qoshe=votë=gonë=angonë
jironem-i=qëndisje=hironem
jodhi-a=erë e mirë=merë
joind-ënj=ehonj
jokull-i=lidhja nervore e gjymtyrëve
jonësi-a=armoni,melodi=jonë=joni
jemull=binjak
jenë=kufi=llur
jermi-a=delir
jermonj=delironj
jes-ënj=banoj=jetoj
jesonj=mbikaloj,parakaloj
jetull-a=hjetull=napë
i,e jirut=çirut=pjekur
jis-i=allçi
jok-u=lojë
jokul-it=konvulsione=trupçi
jongan=harpë
josënj=tretet dhe konsumohet
josh=losh=gjysh
juvri-a=vegël pune=opri`
jothi-a=monosaqe
jugonj=akulloj=qatrorënj_

----------


## Qerim

Shkronja *H*

_hade-ja=stallë
hadhi-a=hajdhi=gëzim=halasisë=hjebardhë=hjerami-a=hore-ja
hadhiplotë=shumë i lumtur
hadhjar= hajdhjar=1.i gëzuar,2=fisnik
hadhjar-ënj=gëzoj=hajdheps-ënj=haros-ënj
hahalis-ënj=gagalis-ënj=zgërdheshem=halis-ënj=kakaris-ënj
hajdh-i=vëndbanim=qoshe
haldh=dhomë e vogël=ganj
hak-u=derr=derk=verr
hakarele-ja=hakëz=rikëz=derrkuckë
halburor-e=ngamat=kurnac
haldup=turk aziatik
halenar-i=halnar=fre` kali
i,e halinosëm=pervers,i korruptuar
halinos-ënj=konsumoj,korruptoj,shkatarroj
halistri-a=shat
halkanxje-a=arrogancë,mburrje=arkanxja=burgamë
halkom-i=bronxi,baker
halkomë=kusi bakri
halla-u=lajmerim gëzimi, bërë nga barinjtë=drithëriq=grunar=katoq
hamodraq=i pangopur,grabitqar,gjakatar
hamumil-t=kamomil
handak-u=vrimë,e çarë e tokës
hanos-ënj=1.me u bë i shndritshëm,2.acaroj,ashpërsoj
i,e hanostë=ihanosur=i irrituar
haps-i=burg
haptenjë=kaptenjë=krye=kryetar
haraks-ënj=me u zbardh,me u bë dritë
haraksi-a=agim=haraksme-ja
harambun-i=garambun=karrabut=gremi`
harapsonj=mbulonj=varrëzoj
i,e harapsuar=i varrosur
haraqe-ja=plagë,e çarë=handaqe=thekëz=tharaqe=lavomë
haratull-i=vazo,kuti votimi
harazë=hare=gëzim
hari-a=meritë
haristis-ënj=falenderoj
harisht=gëzueshëm
haromë-t=para,monedha,bizhuteri=turres
harpi-a=vërrëz
i,e harromë=i pavëmëndshëm
hat-i=ushqim
hatë-a=lypsje=nevojë=hri-a
hatëri-a=përshtatje,favor
hadh-i=stalla
haz-ënj=përgatis
helmëz-a=lezma
hep-i=shpellë=pjasë=hivur-i=hjivur-i
hersë=hjersë=djerr-ë=karkozhë=kërrë=paraticë=spërllukonjë=terren i pakultivuar
hesht-ënj=tështinj
hënëtuar-ori=mysafir
hërnar-i=hilnar=elektrik dore
hërres=thërres
i,e hienushëm=i shenjtë=hyjnori=i perëndishëm
hiridhon=i hijshëm, simpatik
hirips-ënj=falenderoj,falem
hironem-i=qëndisje
hirrë=pjesa ujore e qumshtit apo gjakut, serum
his-ënj=daltonj
hiti-a=nxitim
hjaris-ënj=gjallëroj,
hjekës=pjesëtar=antar
hjenj=hjesonj=mbroj,strehoj
hjeretis-ënj=përshëndet,falem
hjerore=qishë=kishë
hjetë=gërshetë
hjetull-a=jetull=napë=ngatërr=xhufkë=xigarele
hjezonj=nderoj=lavdëroj=hjesonj
hjibë=shuli i derës apo i dritares ,ku rrotullohen
hjidhi-a=e qara funerale=bjegërim=zillopi=bjeg
hjidhis-ënj=ngashëroj
hjilonë=zall=mat=breg
hjima=poshtë
hjimatis-ënj=livanis-ënj=thjimatis-ënj=idolizoj,adhuroj
hjimaz=së poshtmi,poshtë
hjimë=1.zbritje,2.fushë,trëmbë=rrëpirë
hjimis-ënj =bëj të varet
hjimonë=grumbull drurësh=thimonë,stavë
hjiromerë-t=dhjami prej derri apo ndonjë kafshë tjetër
hjironem-i=qilim i qëndisur=dramidhe
hjiropane-ja=sparuçe=leckë kuzhine
hjis=allçi
i,e hjivull=i dobët
hoarë=stinë=hoarrë=hroa
hokë=shaka,tallje=përqeshje
hollastua=lloj bime me gjëmba=spintinë=spelasëndër
holli-u=lëngu i verdhë-jeshil që sekretohet ne mëlçi
holljas-ënj=shqetësonj,hidhëronj
homi!=ta shohim !
hopti-hopti=ecën kali me gallop
hordë=shpatë=lavutë
horë=qytet
horjot=qytetar
horr-i=moskuptim,ndarje
horr-ënj=lë,lëshoj,ndaj=horronj
horrjasënj=çmënd(dikë)
i,e harrjat-ë=i lënë,i marrë,llavur,paçurat
i,e hrellë=i hollë,i brishtë
hrepsënj=rrëmbej=vjedh=kalloj
i,e hrisonem=i argjendtë
hroa=kuadër,imazh=hroamë=hroazë=pindiksi=pikturë
hroasar-i=piktor
hroaz-ënj=pikturoj=shemëllnjënj
hronj=shijoj,gustoj=mënoj
hthen-i=arne-a=pjokë=pishë
humdim-i=i dashuri shoqi=dashnor_

----------


## Qerim

Nga shkronja *O*

_ofiqenj=ngushëlloj=kushëlloj
ofqe-ja=lutja ne kishë per te sëmurët (it. estrema unzione)
i,e ohjistër=i verdhë
ohtë=1.ngehinë.kodër,2.nxehtësi=vohë=avull,
ohtënj=avulloj,ngrej një shtëllungë
onagër=gomar i egër
opolips-i=detyrë,trimëri,aftësi,dije taktike=polipsë=maptë=urtësi
opti-opti=si kalë, me kërcime
oratë=uratë
ordinate-ja=kërpudhë
ore-a=vëmëndje=re`
oreksënj=gëzoj=gëfoj
oreksjonj=meditoj=konsideroj
oristan-e=malor
ormi-a=minut,çast
ormisënj=rregulloj,përgatis
orteje-a=rradhë ne ushtri,trupa
ortur-i=argali=vegël për qilima
orzëm..=nga momenti...
orr-i=shqiponjë=orrll=qift=sqifter=shpend grabitqar=merrak=strafatua_


Nga shkronja *P*

_i paçartshëm=i pakorruptueshëm
i,e paçurat=naiv, i thjeshtë
padamar=diamant=adham
i pafanë=i pafat,fatkeq
i,e paftesë=i pafajshëm
i,e pagëlirë=i pangopur
pagua=pallua
pogjegjje-a=pabindje
i,e pagjellë=i pashpirt,palezet
(i,e) pagjërth-i=i varfër,pa asgjë
i,e pahtë=i fortë
paidhe-ja=qengël,kurth,lak,
pajokull-a=top balte ose bore
pajrë=nënfytëse prej lëkure tek buajtë
pajtje-a=tutelë,mbrojtje
pajuall=trashëgimtar,pasardhës
pakadhe=ndrojtje
pakamaqi-a=pagjumësi
i,e pakarjat-e=1.i varfër,pa asgjë,1.i pangrënë
i,e pakorë=kurnac
i,e pakocë=i pakrye
pakshi=që prej pak kohe
pakudhem=friksohem
i,e pakurimë=i bindshëm,i nënshtruar
pakurisënj=dëgjoj, bindem
palacë=kuvertë leshi
palet-i=komediant,palaço=ndërdhum
palë=pajë=parago`
palëz=top loje
palipisi-a=pamëshirë
paltonj=pajis
palth=palsë
pallakar-ënj=rregulloj,vendos
pallakë=baltë,pëllakë,lomadhe
pallare-a=flutur
pallat-ë=katund
pallavi-a=njollë,papastërti
pallavisënj=pallavonj=ndot=zhyej
pallmadhi-a=tregim,përrallë
i,e pallojasëm=i pallojasm=i pakuptueshëm
pallumbele-ja=tryezë që mban veglat e endësit
pamet=pameta=përsëri=prap
pan-i= mbulesë leshi, me të cilën mbulojnë supet dhe kryet gratë shqiptare
pandahji-a=forcë,vrull_

----------


## darkman

Qerim  jam vertet shume i interesuar per keto fjale. 
Te lutem mund te me japesh burimin ku i ke marre
Flm

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Qerim  jam vertet shume i interesuar per keto fjale. 
> Te lutem mund te me japesh burimin ku i ke marre
> Flm



Nuk e di se nga i ka marre Qerim-i fjalet me larte, por meqe je i interesuar nje burim me vlere eshte "Kenget e Milosaos" te Jeronim De Rades. Arberishtje duke qene se nuk eshte ndikuar nga pushtimi osman ka ruajtur shume fjale e shprehje autoktone dhe te vecanta, qe ndoshta duhet te nderfuten ne gjuhen standarte.


Te botimi i ri i ketij librin ka nje te mire, njera faqe jep tekstin ne origjinal d.mth. arberishten e shkruar nga De Rada, ndersa ne faqen tjeter eshte bere pershatatja (nga Dh. Shuteriqi) ne gjuhen letratre te sotme. Dhe duke i karhasuar keto dy tekste (arbersh-shqip sotme) mund te gjesh shume fjale apo shprehje shqipe te hershme.

*SerialN*

----------


## Leila

kacidhe = gershet (njejes)
kacidhetë = gersheta (shumes)

Thanas Moraiti dhe Merita Halili kendojne nje kenge (sipas versionit te tyre).

M. H. -- "... do ta pres, do ta pres,
do ta pres kacithenë... "

T. M. -- "... do ta pres, 'ajde moj,
do ta pres kacidhetë..."

----------

